# My first smoker - 47cm (18.5") Weber Smokey Mountain unboxing



## ewanjackson (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi folks - newbie here. Budding self-taught chef for the last 10 years and now at the ripe old age of 23 I decided to get a smoker as I love the pulled pork/ribs style of food, and honestly I'm bored of pasta and "normal" foods!

I got the latest model and it has the temperature probe hole which I know a lot of people were complaining about on the older models.

I will hopefully be firing this beauty up tomorrow if my Maverick 733 and Thermapen get delivered as they should.

Thought I would share a couple of pictures for others who are undecided if they should take the plunge on this model yet. I'm no expert, but it is a gorgeous machine - and definitely well built.

Obligatory box picture. This thing is big! The TV behind is a 55" and it is dwarfed by this box.













IMG_0550.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Charcoal grate and the two cooking grates. The grates are very sturdy.













IMG_0551.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Middle, bottom and top pieces respectively. The 47cm seems to be a great "middle" size for couples and small families.













IMG_0552.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Bottom section completed - I missed the heat deflector, but sorted it out later on in the build!













IMG_0553.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






With the charcoal grate and metal ring that keeps the charcoal off the actual external metal dome. The grey thing inside is the bottom heat deflector that should go under the feet - I fixed it later on!













IMG_0555.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Middle section with the grate brackets installed. The included water/sand pan fits on the bottom, with a cooking grate sitting about 4-5cm (2 in) above it. The primary cooking grate sits at the very top on the inverted L part of the bracket. The grate doesn't sit perfectly on my one - perhaps its due to the screws slipping in the holes slightly - the grate sits about a mm (1/16in) or so off the 4th bracket.













IMG_0556.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Top down view of the brackets. There is a good 1 inch circle around the water pan once installed.













IMG_0557.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






The included temperature probe hole and the rubber grommet. The grommet is good quality and there is no leakage.













IMG_0558.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMG_0560.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






The included water pan. Honestly wouldn't mind some advice here as some suggest using a tin roasting pan to put the water or sand etc on, but how?













IMG_0561.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Completed model with the bottom heat deflector installed correctly! Doh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0562.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






The dome temperature gauge. Some have said it is normally wildly off, so I'll reserve judgement until I fire this bad boy up and can check it.













IMG_0564.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






Looking cute with the official cover on. The cover has two strong elastic pieces at the bottom and wraps down to the feet, so there is no way this cover is going to come off, even in high wind.













IMG_0568.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 23, 2015






So that's it. Hope to fire it up tomorrow for the first time and am going to smoke a pork shoulder for some pulled pork. Have read many reviews saying that the WSM doesn't need seasoning, but I'll just spray a bit of cooking oil on the inside on the first fire up, then get the shoulder on once it is looking good.

Any further advice for a newbie? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for reading!!


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulations!   With proper care,  that cooker will bring you a lifetime of smokey goodness.

  I've had mine for about 12 years now and love it.


----------



## b-one (Mar 23, 2015)

That's a great looking smoker! :yahoo:


----------



## jraiona (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome. You're going to love that smoker. I got an 18.5 about 6 weeks ago and love it. Be forewarned it's addicting. Right now I have a meatloaf on it with some pecan wood. This is a great site and ther are some very good and knowledgeable people here that are more than happy to advise and help. :welcome1:


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 23, 2015)

Grats! You will be very happy with the WSM, I have the 22.5" and it has never let me down. You mentioned one of the grate tabs being out a bit - chances are the center body is a touch out of round. You can adjust that tab by placing a washer or three between the inside of the smoker body and the rack mount - take a look at the link below my signature and you will see where I had to do that to mine, there are some photo's.

If you use sand or gravel in your pan, just make sure to put foil over top of it on every smoke. You don't want meat drippings getting into the sand/gravel and growing bacteria/mold. I personally just foil the pan and then fill it full of water..... but there a lots of folks who do it both ways just fine.


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks JIRodriguez, I will look up that guide and hopefully they will sit better! I will put water in for my first smoke to help combat the fabled high temps while it is broken in, and see from then on. Lot of people have recommended using foil to make the cleaning easy so will definitely do that! Hope to have start it off tomorrow but at the hands of the Amazon delivery man!


----------



## trueteam (Mar 23, 2015)

You may want to consider an after market door. The stock door is a bit flimsy. Cajun bandit offers a ss door that works well.  I don't use water in my pan, I just foil it. Many use a clay saucer.


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm ok I'll keep that in mind!

The Maverick 733 arrived today, but the Thermapen didn't :( Should I risk cooking without the Thermapen to doublecheck the temps? It's going to be about 2pm by the time I get it on, so a 6lb pork shoulder might take me until late :/ Trouble is I am at work tomorrow night and away at the weekend so this is my only chance until next week...


----------



## griff (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd go ahead with your planned smoke.  Having the Thermapen would be nice but you don't need it.  You're already ahead of the game with the Maverick 733.  Have fun with your new smoker.


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 24, 2015)

OK doing my first smoke then!

Forum link


----------



## krubby (Mar 24, 2015)

ewanjackson said:


> Hmm ok I'll keep that in mind!
> 
> The Maverick 733 arrived today, but the Thermapen didn't :( Should I risk cooking without the Thermapen to doublecheck the temps?


As stated above, you should be fine without the Thermapen.  Thing with a pork shoulder is you will be cooking it way past the 'safe zone' of 165-170 F (should get it close to 195-200 range) so I would not have any fear of it being under cooked and unsafe.  Find a thicker part, let it go until done, and then you can always "try" a few other areas with the maverick to be safe.  but again you should be fine cooking wise

that is AFTER you check the maverick probes to be safe.  place both tips in boiling water and if you want ice water and look for the correct temps.  BTW they may me 1-2 degrees off of each other, I would not freak out if they are

ps I own the 22.5 - LOVE IT.  I think you will love yours.  95% of the time the 18.5 would be been enough space for me too, I think it will be just perfect for your needs I bet

pps I also have the Maverick 733.  love it too,


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 24, 2015)

trueteam said:


> You may want to consider an after market door. The stock door is a bit flimsy. Cajun bandit offers a ss door that works well. I don't use water in my pan, I just foil it. Many use a clay saucer.


Doing my first smoke now, and yes the left side of the door is completely warped straight out of the box. Got a fairly large leak there (probably equivalent to the top lid open 1/8 or so). Definitely going to sort that out as soon as I can.


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 24, 2015)

KRubby said:


> As stated above, you should be fine without the Thermapen.  Thing with a pork shoulder is you will be cooking it way past the 'safe zone' of 165-170 F (should get it close to 195-200 range) so I would not have any fear of it being under cooked and unsafe.  Find a thicker part, let it go until done, and then you can always "try" a few other areas with the maverick to be safe.  but again you should be fine cooking wise
> 
> that is AFTER you check the maverick probes to be safe.  place both tips in boiling water and if you want ice water and look for the correct temps.  BTW they may me 1-2 degrees off of each other, I would not freak out if they are
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I didn't even think about the "safe zone" as it were, I just was worried about it being the correct temp for pulled pork, but that doesn't really matter too much does it!

Did test the probes with boiling water and they were pretty close.

First smoke is going on here in case you were wondering how I was doing. going pretty well so far!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...st-smoker-and-smoking-a-pulled-pork-shoulder/


----------



## trueteam (Mar 24, 2015)

You can bend the door to close the gap in the interim.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 24, 2015)

Just picked up and assembled one of these myself. Excited to fire it up!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG-20150324-00540.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 24, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Mar 24, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Just picked up and assembled one of these myself. Excited to fire it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I would check out his smoke he has going on right now. On the 4th page there is a really good mod everyone should do to get the most out of that smoker. Very easy too.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> If I were you I would check out his smoke he has going on right now. On the 4th page there is a really good mod everyone should do to get the most out of that smoker. Very easy too.


Thanks TJ. Watching now


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Ewan.  Welcome to the fun.  You are hooked now.  BTW!  Do you have room on the drive for that 5m custom built trailer mounted reverse flow smoker that will soon be coming into your life??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha yes i do, but no way yet!


----------



## silverhorn43 (Mar 27, 2015)

Glad I found this thread.  I found this same smoker on CraigsList and hopefully will be picking it up tonight.  Nice to see a ground up build, that's helpful so I know what I'm dealing with and how it's put together. 

Plan to smoke a ham tomorrow using Jeff's recipe he sent out earlier this week, so it'll be a nice and easy 1st run with it.

I've been using a Brinkmann Smokin' Pit and while I've gotten great ribs off of it, I'm tired of the constant babysitting even after all the recommended mods.

Excited to move up in the Smokin' World. 

Great thread Ewan and read thru your Pulled Pork cook thread too...pretty awesome1st smoke!


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope your smoke went OK silver. Planning on doing my second tomorrow!


----------

